# GA-K8N51GMF-9-RH possible to change voltages?



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello I actually own this motherboard, it doesn't allow me to change voltages.
I've read on some forum that bios update add voltage change option.
Any one from forum can confirm it ?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There wasn't a voltage change option in the manual.
http://europe.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_k8n51gmf-9-rh_e.pdf 
Did you try ctrl+f1 while in the bios, this can reveal hidden options. It's mentioned on page 30. Probably not there, but worth a look.

This page gives the changes addressed by the various bios updates to your board. Unless it's just not mentioned, no sign of it.
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2294


----------



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I wouldn't overclock my pc without magic gigabyte combination ( ctrl + F1 )
I checked site, it seems like I just can't change voltages even after bios update.
Thanks.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The newer Gigabyte boards have a section in the bios called M.I.T. aka Motherboard Intelligent Tweaking. Makes it much easier.


----------

